# A Thank You to Georgia State Park Personnel



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

I posted this on Facebook and am sharing here as well. These folks deserve to be recognized for their dedication.


Allow me a moment or three to recognize a group of people who's dedication to their jobs goes largely unnoticed.

This past weekend, as we all know, was the July 4th weekend. I have 1st hand knowledge that nearly every camp site, cabin or other sleeping accommodation at every single Georgia State Park was booked solid. While we, and most other government employees were enjoying a long weekend off these folks were working to beat the band to insure our enjoyment of the State resources was the best it could possibly be.

I would like to draw special attention to the Park employees at High Falls State Park. Due to the lake being drained just over the hill at Indian Springs State Park they were saddled with the overflow crowds and non-stop service to the campers as well as the massive crowds of day use folks. What impressed me the most was they never broke professional stride under this pressure. They were always over abundantly cordial and always conversed with a smile on their face.

In a world where such professionalism is in very short supply, except at Chic Fil A, it was refreshing to see.

Thank you to the men and women of Georgia State Parks and Historical Sites for all you do for us, and for a job well done this recent July 4th weekend.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 7, 2016)

Well said, can't be an easy job during those times.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jul 7, 2016)

Well put. They do a great job and like you said under appreciated .


----------



## specialk (Jul 8, 2016)

pretty consistent with HF and IS.....we have had a couple deer leases near both for close to 40 years and have frequented them both many times in that stretch of time......if you never been to Dauset Trails(near IS) you ought to check it out....free admission and great if you got kids or grandkids......you can find them on google.....


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 8, 2016)

I visited Tallulah Gorge state park over the 4th.  (camped 1 mile away)
But, I experienced the EXACT same thing from the staff.  Wonderful people EVERY time I visit a state park.


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks folks,
I am one of those 'retired' people who thought he could 'retire' & sit at home.
Didn't work out. I got bored & tired of fighting gnats,mosquitoes  humidity in South Ga. 
Sooooo..I am in my 3rd summer/fall volunteering with the State Parks as a Campground Host.  (North Ga. SPs is where I spend my summers & falls)
Absolutely the best job I have ever had! (99.9% of the time)
We do get the token 'bad camper' from time to time or the one that thinks I am a lowlife that can't get a job elsewhere but most folks know what we do & do appreciate it.
I do work a lot of holidays & weekends but as I said, I love it. 
I love being outdoors & doing the outdoor stuff & sometimes teaching or helping someone with it.
  (I was at Talullah on the 4th too & still there for another week)
Y'all come see us !!


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 20, 2016)

KDarsey said:


> Thanks folks,
> I am one of those 'retired' people who thought he could 'retire' & sit at home.
> Didn't work out. I got bored & tired of fighting gnats,mosquitoes  humidity in South Ga.
> Sooooo..I am in my 3rd summer/fall volunteering with the State Parks as a Campground Host.  (North Ga. SPs is where I spend my summers & falls)
> ...



I actually look forward to trying that myself one day.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 21, 2016)

KDarsey said:


> Thanks folks,
> I am one of those 'retired' people who thought he could 'retire' & sit at home.
> Didn't work out. I got bored & tired of fighting gnats,mosquitoes  humidity in South Ga.
> Sooooo..I am in my 3rd summer/fall volunteering with the State Parks as a Campground Host.  (North Ga. SPs is where I spend my summers & falls)
> ...



First.......Thank you for your contribution to our recreation! You all have been first class in all of my experiences!
This is also a dream of mine when I "retire". Would love to travel around the country volunteering for periods of time at different parks, rec. areas, etc. 
Wasn't aware how many opportunities there were until I was talking to the volunteer resident at the trout hatchery. Tons of opportunities listed online.
north of Suches. We got to talking about all the places he has volunteered including at the hatchery. Very cool places and experienced he shared indeed!
One day.......


----------

